#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Δίκτυα χαμηλής, μέσης και υψηλής/υπερυψηλής τάσης

## kostinio7

Καλησπέρα σας. 
Είμαι μεταπτυχιακός φοιτητής και εκπονώ μια διατριβή χωροθέτησης.
Για  τη συνέχιση της μελέτης μου, μου είναι απολύτως απαραίτητοι (σε  ηλεκτρονικη μορφή) οι χάρτες των ηλεκτρικών δικτύων χαμηλής, μέσης και  υψηλής/υπερυψηλής τάσης, για την περιοχή της Ζακύνθου (ή έστω ακόμη και  ολόκληρης της χώρας μας).
Ευελπιστώ σε άμεση απάντηση σας με σκοπό την παροχή των άνωθεν δεδομένων.
Σας ευχαριστώ θερμά.
Χρήστος Παπαδόπουλος

----------


## Xάρης

Στο αρχείο μου βρήκα την παρακάτω εικόνα χαμηλής όμως ανάλυσης.
Πολύ καλύτερη ανάλυση θα βρεις σ' ΑΥΤΟ το PDF και το ίδιο ΕΔΩ.
Στη θέση σου θα αναζητούσα στοιχεία στον Δήμο και κυρίως σε ΑΔΜΗΕ & ΔΕΔΔΗΕ.

----------

kostinio7

----------


## kostinio7

Σας ευχαριστώ θερμά και πάλι.
Χρήστος Παπαδόπουλος

----------

